# Upcoming trip. South Africa. What is probability of success for spot and stalk?



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to South Africa (Port Elizabeth Area) on a Safari in May. It is a rifle hunt, but I am taking my bow. I prefer to hunt with my compound bow. My PH said that the area is not conducive to water hole blind hunting due to abundance of water holes. Spot and Stalk is the recommended method. What are the odds for Spot and Stalk with a bow for Kudu, Gemsbok, and other plains game species?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Spend a few days at Bethaven hunting farm, this farm is situated close to P.E. 
I think you have more success on a hunting farm then by walk and stalking, especially if you stay the first time in South Afrika.
A advice from me, be careful in the field at ticks, in this area are a lot of them.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Listen to Karoojager.

Not many people can do a spot and stalk on African game. I took an Impala last summer by spot and stalk. I asked my PH afterwords how many people he knew that have successfully spot and stalked Impala. He laughed and said, "Only you Matt." I tried 4 times before I had a good enough set up for it to work. 

I live in Alaska and tried 11 times on caribou before I got it right. I also tried it on reedbuck and overshot my target as I was much higher than he was and did not compensate enough for the angle. The spot and stalk was easier on him as he was alone. Single animals are the targets you want. A small herd may be tempting but quickly becomes impossible...too many eyes.

I have made stalks that have taken several hours to cover very little ground. If you have cover, you may do well to spot and stalk a single animal. Otherwise, try to ambush.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's possible but very tough. I think my success rate is about 20%. But I have to say even when I don't get my shot off, I still think of those stalks as some of the best hunting that I have ever taken part in. Just knowing that you were able to crawl within 20-30 yards only to have a wind shift blow your cover is still fun. Make sure you practice shooting in odd positions, sitting and from your knees or any other position that is different from what you shoot normally. As for the ticks, good luck. I went hunting last month and ended up with tick fever. Nothing like coming back from a week of leave and having to take another week off sick. I had to drive 6 hours back home with a 103 degree fever and that was not fun at all. I didn't even have the strength to butcher my meat, I just put the quarters in the freezer and laid down for a week. Don't get paranoid about coming though. Tick fever shouldn't kill you (unless you do not keep your fever in check), but it does feel like the worst flu and hangover ever combined. Good luck and I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Another note, since you will be leopard crawling during your stalks, try to find a piece of leather that you can attach to the pants you will be hunting with to cover your knees. I think that "Africa" stands for "Land of thorns". The leather may help save you some discomfort. But if you are unlucky, you may end up taking one to your "goods" like my PH did last month. I told him I was glad that he was a big guy, because he picked up every thorn in our path.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matt and Norm are 100% right.
If you stay only one time in Afrika, try the "easy way" from a blind. If you stay every year like me in South Afrika for three weeks, try to walk and stalk for one week. 
After one long thorn in my knee bone, I use a knee pad from rollerskating:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

You have already recieved very good answers, and as they have told you it is a low percentage type of hunting, but with a good PH, the right terrain and some time you might just get a chance.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope that I did not discourage you. I do think that if you are able to come hunt, by all means go stalking. Not only is stalking a great way to hunt, but you'll get a chance to see some first class tracking along with wildlife not present at waterholes and blinds. Even the really small stuff that you come across like a dungbeetle with a ball of poo 3 times his size is cool, also it makes you happy you don't have his job. :wink: You can even split up your time between the two methods, stalk in the cool mornings then sit for the afternoon. Don't worry, you'll have a great time. I will lend one more tip. When you choose to stalk, you won't always be able to take the largest trophy available. But if it ends up that you have a shot a female blesbok or nothing, take it. They make one of the best rugs you'll ever put your bare feet on when getting out of bed and you'll end up thinking about that stalk every morning and every evening when you go to bed. Don't worry you're going to have a great time.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

The one thing I can tell you without a doubt is there are more animals in Africa. Knowing that, you may be able to get more stalks in. Everyone who hunts with a bow knows that the harder it is to hunt, the more satisfying the trophy is no matter how big or small. 

Effort wise, there is no comparision to spot and stalk versus hunting in a hide.

I would talk with your PH and follow his recommendations. I would also consider getting an animal or 2 from a blind as a tune up exercise, then go spot and stalk. That way you improve real life shooting under pressure experiences, put a few in the bag and then take your best shot at spot and stalk.

Matt


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Who will you be hunting with and in which area?

Spot & stalk for Kudu is very possible in some areas of the eastern Cape.
Spend time glassing for kudu from high vantage points and once you've selected your quarry you can formulate a stalking plan.
As long as you move VEEEERRRRYYY slow, constantly check the wind and keep a careful eye on the kudu and other game in the area, you should get a shot at some point.
Be prepared to take long shots up to 60 yards. :wink:


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

*South Africa Success update*

Hey guys

Just wanted to give everyone an update on my trip. I am currently at the airport for tbe flight home. I was hunting 40 km north of Grahamstown with the Bowker Family. THey are 6th generation PHs. They have had a lot of bad experiences with bowhunters. They have now had their very best experience with a bowhunter. The first morning, I spot and stalked a 12 yr old Gemsbok Bull to 25 yds and took him with a bow. Then we did about 5 stalks on large warthog boars and I took two out of the 5. I got busted at 22 yds on a huge KUDU bull after a lengthy spot and stalk. We stalked a blue wildebeast to 18 yds, but he busted us and he wasn't presenting a shot. I successfully stalked an impala. I took two blesbok females with one arrow (shot) by accident. I hit the first one in double lung and through to the next one with a heart and lung. I had many, many unsuccessful spots and stalks on impala, bush buck and kudu. I spent a great deal of my time trying to stalk kudu, but we had flip flopping winds all week. As a last resort we hunted over a blind for kudu for two days and I shot a nice bull at 25 yds, but I had to make an awkward shot and my form was way off. I gut shot him. I felt horrible and the light was rapidly failing with less than 10 minutes of light left. I reluctantly decided to pursue him with my rifle to make sure that he didn't suffer. We were successful in tracking him and quickly finished him. It was an amazing trip. I am hooked on Africa forever. Thank you to all of you guys for your great advice. The ticks were bad. I am used to them in Georgia. 

Thanks again

Payton


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad you had a successful and enjoyable trip to SA. Nice area you hunted, I'm 2 hours NE of where you were.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice to hear from you successful hunt forester73.
My congratulation to you and you PH. Very impressive !!!
Please let see us some nice trophy pictures when you are at home again and you have time.

One or two :darkbeer: on you

Frank


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

*South Africa Pictures*

South Africa Pictures 1
Nothing Like Africa.


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

*South Africa Pictures 2*

South Africa Pictures 2


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Great pictures forester73, very awesome !!


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Karoojager


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The bright smile in you face on you trophy pictures say`s more than thousand words. Seems you had lucky moments.


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't hold back the smiles, especially in a picture. I live and cherish the time that I am blessed with.


----------



## TBossHSauce (May 20, 2009)

Glad to hear someone else smiles in their success pictures! They are happy moments and should be cherrished!!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a great trip you went on. I'm glad you had a great time. Now that you have been bitten by Africa, you will always be drawn back.


----------

